# Valley Food Storage



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Has anyone bought or tried Valley Food Storage products? I watched a video by Viking Preparedness, him and his wife liked it. Just wondering if anyone on here has tried it. I like the monthly plans they have. Every month a box shows up. Their graph, comparing their product to other companies looks good. I know it could have a little bias in it.

https://valleyfoodstorage.com/


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I haven't tried Valley Food Storage. Let us know what you think, if you decide to try it.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I ordered a sample kit. It was $5 shipped, doesn't tell you what you're getting though. As soon as I get it, I'll try it and leave a review.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

txmarine
I deal with Wise Food Co. I received a sample pack once, and enjoyed. It was great tasting, and in all honesty. Did not taste any different than if i had made it at home. You can request a free sample from them. Go to Wise Food website and look for the link for the free sample. One of the other foods i keep in storage are the trusted MRE's. I do bulk dry goods also.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've heard a lot of good things about Wise. The sample I ordered came in today. Irish pup style potato soup. Taste really good, I'll be ordering some more from them as well as a sample from Wise.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

I sell most of the major brands, but I voted against Valley Food Storage. That is really only from a reseller's perspective as they just aren't as organized as they should be.

Survival Cave, in my mind, has the best meat. Numanna has a Family Pack that has some very tasty meals and Wise is always a solid choice. Also check out Augason Farms - they have a great selection of products including drinks, vegetables, fruits and even baking supplies.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Major "Hawk" said:


> txmarine
> I deal with Wise Food Co. I received a sample pack once, and enjoyed. It was great tasting, and in all honesty. Did not taste any different than if i had made it at home. You can request a free sample from them. Go to Wise Food website and look for the link for the free sample. One of the other foods i keep in storage are the trusted MRE's. I do bulk dry goods also.


Same here - Wise was as close to home made as you can get with a 20 year shelf life. I was impressed on several levels. Will be ordering from them soon. My "contact" is a guy named Dave Kimball (801-383-1352). He's a hungry salesman. Hits me up once every few weeks to offer me deals and sales and discounts. I compared his prices to Amazon and he says the amazon prices are bunk because he can't even buy them that cheap. Not sure who to believe here.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

When I looked at their lunches.. i noticed one thing right away

all the meals are Pasta, Rice, or Beans

breakfast - flour/oatmeal/wheat

regardless of the taste... I have never tried it- I will say you would be better off buying beans,rice,flour,wheat from the LDS store and stocking your own spices. 

Dollar for dollar and calorie for calorie... I would do some serious comparison before drop the dough on these guys unless you just want some for bug out bag

$138.95 for 1 month supply = 85 meals


I am betting I could take that money and stretch it further with more calories


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Not terribly impressed with the food and the prices are rather high. They are still young, but not terribly organized. Flip through some of their product listings and note errors in the product descriptions - take a day to edit your listings at least to look a little more professional.


----------

